# Hallo erstmal.....



## blutsvent (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Gartenteichfreunde,

ich heiße Matthias und komme aus Hanau. Seit nun 9 Jahren habe ich ein Teichbecken mit ca. 2000L. Nun möchte ich unseren Teich erweitern, bzw. neu bauen und erhoffe mir einige Tipps und Anregungen. Ich plane eine Teichgröße von ca. 15m² mit einer max. Tiefe von ca. 1,50m. Zur Zeit bewohnen unser Teichbecken 4 Koi´s. 2 einjährige Jungfische, ein 9 Jahre alter gelber Koi (keine Ahnung wie der richtig heißt.....  ) und ein 2 jähriger.

Ich freue mich auf einen regen Erfahrungsaustausch.

lg
Matthias


----------



## katja (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

hallo matthias :willkommen im forum 

das wird aber auch höchste eisenbahn bei deinem besatz! 

geh noch ne etage tiefer, mit koi dürfen es gern 1,80 m bis 2 m sein 

die mindestliterzahl für deine koi werden dir bestimmt noch die koispezies hier empfehlen.

was schwebt dir für eine filterung vor?

zeig uns doch mal vorab den garten, deine fischis, den "alten" teich....also foddooos! 

wir sind nämlich ziemlich neugierig hier


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Hey Matthias,

herzlich Willkommen 

Bei so viel Fisch und dann auch noch Koi in 2000l ... wird es aber langsam Zeit, dass Du vergrößerst 

Mandy


----------



## blutsvent (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Ja, es wird Zeit und ich bin noch am überlegen, wie ich das ganze am besten bewerkstellige. Der Teich grenzt an unsere Terrasse mit Überdachung und ich möchte den Teich direkt vorne an der Terrasse 1,5m tief haben und nach dem Garten heraus nach oben hin weggehen und in ein Pflanzenfilterteich, der vom übrigen abgetrennt ist enden.

Das ganze ist allerdings auch eine Kostenfrage, aber ich glaube, dass brauche ich hier nicht zu erwähnen.

Mein Filter ist zur Zeit ein Filtomatic 6000 von Oase, der von einer PA4500 von Heissner gespeist wird. Dies würde ich gerne erstmal weiter im Betrieb lassen bzw. weiter verwenden. 

Mittlerweile bin ich der Überzeugung, dass ich den neuen Teich oval verlaufen lassen möchte und auf alle Fälle einen Bodenablauf erhalten + Skimmer erhalten soll, mit einem Pumpenschacht.

Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere noch eine Anregung oder ein paar Tips für mich. Ich probiere mal in den nächsten Tagen einen Querschnitt zu zeichnen, damit ihr Euch mein vorhaben ein wenig vorstellen könnt.

Vorab mal hier, wie gewünscht ein paar Teichbilder, die ich eben gerade gemacht habe.


----------



## Joerg (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Hallo Matthias,
:Willkommen2

deine Idee mit BA und Skimmer zu planen klingt sehr vernünftig.
Da du dir mit dem Pflanzenteich eine große Oberfläche dazuholst, werden die Temperaturen stark schwanken. Das mögen Fische nicht so gerne.
Das Volumen des Hauptteichs solltes du dann mit Tiefe größer machen, wenn möglich.


----------



## blutsvent (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

was meint ihr, kann ich den Filtomatic noch mit integrieren? Mir hat auch jemand was von einem Sandfilter aus der Schwimmbadtechnik erzählt, den ich noch zusätzlich mit installieren sollte.

Irgendwie fehlt mir hier der "Gefällt mir"-Button - Vielen Dank Katja, Mandy und Jörg für die netten Willkommensgrüße


----------



## Joerg (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Ganz kurz: Nein, Nein.
Den Oase kannst du auch gebraucht noch gut verkaufen, dafür baust du dir mit Eigenleistung einen passenden.
Sandfilter ist nicht so richtig spaßig wegen dem hohen Energieaufwand. Mein Bekannter wollte auch nicht hören und hat ihn daher nun eingemottet. (400-500 Watt)

Beides lässt sich mit deinem BA auch gar nicht vereinbaren. Besser einen extra Filterbereich ausbuddeln und dort die passenden Materialien einbauen.
Alles andere macht auf Dauer keinen Spass, es sein denn du willst den Oase jeden Tag reinigen.


----------



## Zermalmer (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Hallo Matthias,
die Bilder erinnern mich irgendwie ein klein wenig an meinen 'geerbten' alten Teich *click*

Auf jeden Fall brauchst Du ja erstmal den Filter bis Du mit dem Teichbau und ggf. Filterbau fertig bist.

Neben den vielen Ideen und Ratschlägen sollte ma nauch das 'Zwischenlagern' der Fische nicht vergessen... irgendwo müssen die ja schwimmen. (z.B. Mietfaltbecken o.Ä....Regentonne auf dauer is da nicht)

Auch wenn wir nur gut 15min. auseinander wohnen  wie wäre es noch mit ein paar Bildern von der 'Gesamtsituation'?
Querschnitt willst Du ja zeichnen... wichtig ist mitunter aber auch erstmal ein Blick "von oben", damit man als Tippgeber 'sieht' wie denn Grundstück, Teich, Gebäude und in Deinem Fall Terasse zueinander stehen.


----------



## blutsvent (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

hier also mal ein paar Bilder (habe ich heute morgen schnell mit dem iphone gemacht) von der Teichumgebung. Von oben konnte ich kein Bild machen, da man dann nur die Terrassenüberdachung sieht.....  - den Querschnitt muss ich noch zeichnen 

OK - Oase Filtomatic verkaufen - verstanden! 

Welchen Filter könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen? Teich soll so um die 10000 Liter bekommen. 
Kann ich denn wenigstens die Pumpe weiterverwenden, oder soll die auch neu kaufen?


----------



## blutsvent (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

hier jetzt mal so eine grobe Zeichnung


----------



## blutsvent (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

hi, 

habt ihr Euch mal die Skizze angeschaut? 

Ist das so ok, oder liege ich da total falsch?

Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich an der Terrasse vorne es auf 80 cm lasse und hinten den tiefsten Bereich mach, dann bräuchte ich nicht die Terrassenpfosten so arg abstützen, oder? Dachte nämlich an 150er L-Steine

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Joerg (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Hallo Matthias,
die Pumpe kannst du als Reserve liegen lassen.
Für die Zwischenlagerung wirst du den Filter auch noch brauchen.

Der neue Filter sollte besser eine sparsame angepasste bekommen.


----------



## blutsvent (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

hast du / habt ihr, bzw. könnt ihr mir irgendwelche Empfehlungen geben, welche Pumpe, welcher Filter usw.? Ich sag mal gute Mittelklasse


----------



## Joerg (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Hallo Matthias,
konnte mir erst jetzt deine Skizze ansehen, war bis eben am Teich.
Du solltest versuchen noch etwas mehr Volumen zu bekommen. Größere Tiefe oder weniger flache Zonen.
Ich habe bei meinem Teich auch nachträglich Flachwasserbereiche tiefer gemacht und Pflanzzonen teilweise zurückgebaut. Da du schon mal an Koi Gefallen hast, solltest du etwas Reserve für weitere einplanen.

Ein Mittelklasse Filter kann vieles sein.
Du kommst vom BA und Skimmer in eine Sammelkammer.
Danach kann ein Schwerkraft Siebfilter, Absetzbecken, Vortex, Bürstenkammer, gebrauchter Vliesfilter, ... sein.
Die Bioabteilung ist dann einfacher. Sollten 2 ausreichend große Behälter sein, die mit 110er Flanschen verbunden werden. Die sollten auch am besten einen kleinen BA haben, damit man den Dreck schnell ablassen kann.

Hast du denn einen finanziellen Rahmen für den ganzen Filter?


----------



## Mischa56 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Hallo Matthias

Diese Sorgen hatte ich auch vor dem Bau meines Teiches allerdings habe ich Platz ohne Ende ich habe mich damals bei der Firma Naturagart beraten lassen.
Die Form habe ich mir selbst ausgedacht die ersten Jahre hatte ich nur eine 3500 Pumpe die einen höher gelegenen Teich gespeist hat.
Da ich vor einer Woche einen Stör bei einer Tombula gewonnen habe bin ich jetzt dabei eine Filteranlage selbst zu bauen aus 3 IBC Containern mit je 1000l Fassungsvermögen und als Pumpe habe ich eine Oase aquamax Premium 12000.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Teichbau


----------



## blutsvent (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Hallo Mischa,

tja, das sind ja ganz andere Ausmaße, als mein kleiner bescheidener Wunsch nach einem Teich.

Was haltet ihr von gebrauchten Filter und Pumpen? bspw.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/170847723625?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1219

oder

http://www.ebay.de/itm/170847697132?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_514wt_1219

grüße
Matthias


----------



## Joerg (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Die Baldor ist eine super Pumpe, wenn du dir das Typenschild ansiehst, weißt du auch warum die für dich weniger geeignet ist.
Was willst du nun mit irgendwelchen Ebay angeboten, wo das Gesamtkonzept noch nicht steht?


----------



## blutsvent (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Hallo Jörg,

ich würde mir halt gerne mal einen Überblick machen, was da an Materialkosten auf mich zukommen. 

Bis jetzt war es ja so, Pumpe in den Teich geschmissen, Pumpenschlauch an den Filter dran und fertig. 

Jetzt soll da ein Pumpenbecken, ein Filterbecken gebaut werden usw. - Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Vorstellung, wie ich das umsetzen soll, und man von den verschiedensten Techniken hört (Trockenpumpe, Tauchpumpe, etc.), die ich wahrscheinlich auch noch durcheinander schmeiße  - 

Das ich bis jetzt so gelesen habe, ist die Schwerkrafttechnik wohl die beste und die kostengünstigste im Unterhalt. Aber gehört dazu ne Trockenpumpe? - Welche Dimensionen braucht dann ein Pumpbecken? Langt eine rechteckige Regentonne, die ich einbuddle? usw. usw.

Ich wurde nach dem Budget gefragt. Ich war vor ein paar Wochen bei dem Koihändler meines Vertrauens. Dort habe ich dann auch gefragt, was so ein Teich mit ca. 10000 L ungefähr kostet. Er meinte dann komplett, mit Aushub, mit Material, inkl. Technik müsste ich so mit 1000 - 1200 €uronen pro 1000 L rechnen........ - Das ist ein klein bisschen über mein Budget. max. wollte ich so 3000€ ausgeben, je günstiger um so besser.

Also, selbst so viel wie möglich machen, und da ich im Netz noch keinen richtigen "Bauplan" für einen Koiteich entdeckt habe, und ich mir dachte, vielleicht kann man dann ja was aus den Bedienungsanleitungen der einzelnen Komponenten seine Schlüsse ziehen.

grüße
Matthias


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Hallo Matthias,

ich hab dir mal was gemalt  wäre das ne Idee

 

wenn du ned so tief graben willst gehe halt etwas in die Höhe, 30cm machen da schon was aus


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Mitch, 

was Du da gemalt hast ist ja fast mein Teich 

@Matthias,

diese Bauart ist prima ... nur würde ich persönlich nur einen kleinen Bruchteil des Wassers über den Pflanzenbereich in den Teich zurücklaufen lassen.
Plane noch 1-2 weitere Rückläufe ein.

Schau Dir mal meine Planung an , dann weißt Du was ich meine ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Hallo Matthias,
mit 3000€ kannst du schon einen schönen Koiteich bauen.
Anleitungen von Pumpen musst du dafür nicht lesen.

Ein Loch buddeln (Bagger geht schneller, kostet aber Geld), das sollte wenn möglich 2m tief sein.
Am Rand eine schmale Flache Zone für Pflanzen, einen Filtergraben wie Mandy oder einen Filterteich.
Die Wände ansonsten recht steil, je nach Untergrund ist auch eine Mauer sinnvoll.

Einen (2,3) BA und einen Schwerkraftskimmer. Die Leitungen enden in einer Kammer.
Dort dann ein Schwerkraft Spaltsieb, die größte Investition.
Danach IBC Behälter oder eine gemauerte Filterkammer.

Die Folie (Ich würde EPDM nehmen) selbst verlegen oder vom Fachmann Faltenfrei reinmachen.

Die Pumpe muss nicht viel können und kann auch günstig sein.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*



Joerg schrieb:


> Die Pumpe muss nicht viel können und kann auch günstig sein.



Und wenn die Pumpe in der letzten Kammer steht, dann geht auch eine Airlift ... oder Mammut ... oder wie auch immer man die bezeichnen will.
Dazu brauchste nur etwas Rohr und einen kräftige Sprudelpumpe (für Luft), mehr nicht.

Mandy


----------



## blutsvent (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

hi,

vielen lieben Dank für die ganzen Tips, aber ich glaube ich bin ein wenig überfordert. also vielleicht liegt es daran, dass es für mich eigentlich totales Neuland ist (so fühle ich mich jedenfalls.... )  

Wieso brauche ich einen zusätzlichen Bodenablauf im Pflanzenteich? Ist der nur dafür gedacht, dass ich mal den ganzen schmotter ablassen kann? Also einfach ein Rohr oder Schlauch in die "Walachei" legen? wie groß muss dann nun das filterbecken bzw. pumpenbecken sein? Kann ich Ytong-Steine zum mauern nehmen? muss dass dann mit schwimmbadfarbe gestrichen werden? Ist das dann nicht eine potentielle undichtigkeitsstelle?

fragen über fragen......

gvlg
matthias


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Hey Matthias,

ein Bodenablauf ist immer gut. Wie Du schon richtig sagtest, zum Entfernen des Schmodders.
Ob Du das Rohr in die Walachei legen willst ist Dir überlassen, normalerweise geht so ein Bodenablauf in die Filteranlage, dort wird das Wasser vom Dreck gereinigt und läuft zurück in den teich. Das ist sozusagen ein Kreislauf.
Wenn Du den Ablauf tot legst, also nur zum Ablassen des Schmodders nutzen möchtest, dann mußt Du das Ende des Rohrs aber verschließen. Am Besten mit einem Zugschieber. Und wenn Du ablassen willst, dann den Zugschieber öffnen und es läuft.

Wie groß so ein Becken sein soll, richtet sich nach Deinen örtlichen Gegebenheiten, der Größe des Teiches und natürlich dem Besatz an Fischen.
Mein Pflanzenfilter wird 6,50m lang und vorraussichtlich 50cm breit.

Ob die Steine gehen kann ich Dir nicht sagen, ich nehme Schalsteine.

Nein, die Steine werden nicht getsrichen. Das Innere wird mit Folie ausgekleidet. Vorzugsweise wird die Folie auch faltenfrei verlegt, sprich sie wird verklebt oder geschweißt. Das solltest Du aber einen Fachmann machen lassen. Und ich sage dazu auch, das ist ein Posten, der ist preislich genauso teuer wie die Baumaterialien.
Aber dann ist es keine potentielle Undichtigkeitsstelle mehr 

Gegen die Überforderung gibt es ein einfaches Mittel ... hinsetzen, ein Bierchen nehmen und mit der Frau darüber fachsimpeln was ihr für einen Teich wollt. Lege Zettel und Stift parat, denn anch wenigen Minuten geht die beiderseitige Malerei los. So mache ich es immer mit meinem Mann ... klappt wunderbar  ... ich liebe dieses Brainstorming ...

Mandy


----------



## Tim E. (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Hallo blutsvent,
ich würde den Teich auch noch etwas tiefer buddeln, damit deine Fische sicher überwintern können, ichdenke da an 1.8m.

...wenn es dich interessiert: der gelbe Koi ist bestimmt ein Yamabuki Ogon.

Mfg
Tim


----------



## blutsvent (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Bin zur Zeit im Urlaub (Nachbarin versorgt die Kois) und heute Abend hat sie uns mitgeteilt, dass ein Koi, den wir vor 14 Tagen gekauft haben, tot im Becken lag.......

Das ist nun Nummer 3 innerhalb von 4 Wochen :-(  - Wasserwerte hatte ich überprüfen lassen. Die waren lt. Koihändler in Ordnung. Seinerzeit war die Vermutung, dass die Kois nicht genügend Energie aus dem Futter ziehen konnte. (falsches Futter - neues Futter mitgenommen, wieder ein Todesfall)

Wenn ich wieder zurück bin, will ich das jetzige Becken ausbuddeln und in der Garage "zwischenlagern", mit Wasser befüllen und die Kois dort erstmal wieder einsetzen. Neuen Teich buddeln.

 Grüße
Matthias

PS: Das mit dem Bierchen ist ne gute Idee, aber dann komm ich meistens nicht zum schaffe..... 

Kennt ihr nen guten Onlineshop für die Materialien?


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hallo erstmal.....*

Das ist weniger schön ... mein Urlaub wäre jetzt gelaufen ... ich wäre ein Nervenbündel ohnes Gleichen 

Du sollst Dich ja nicht betrinken  ... aber manchmal hilft so ein Bierchen den Gedanken auf die Sprünge.
Nutze noch die restlichen Urlaubstage und fang mit der Planung richtig an ... 
Lesen und fragen und dann alles zu Papier bringen. Und zu guter Letzt hier einstellen 

Es gibt viele Onlineshops für Materialien. Es kommt darauf an, was Du für Materialien suchst 
Im Zweifelsfall schau bei ebay (aber eben nur bei gewerblichen Händlern) ...

Mandy


----------

